# Help I want my Yankees so bye Dish ...



## danpedraza (Sep 16, 2004)

I have been a loyal Dish network customer for the past several years and i cant take it anymore. I liked the fact that the CEO did not cave in to George and the YES network. However, as anyone who is from NY and is a sports fan knows, there hasnt been much to cheer about last couple of years. The Knicks are the worst team in NBA History and will remain so for the forseeable future. Football season is too short and I love the yankees. So yesterday when i tried to DVR the yankee game on espn2 i was so mad i was blacked out from viewing it due to the yes network not being available on the dish net. Now i have several kids and a wife who is addicted to reality shows and such. They all love the DVR. We have 2 dish 522 receivers. Everyone needs their own DVR. So when i call Directtv they said i can only have one. Then i call a reatiler and they said they can give me one free then i have to pay for one more. I cant seem to find some one to sell me 4 dvr receivers. Can this be done?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

you can buy as many DVRs as you want.

Just the New Subscriber packages, tend to only include one in the cost (with rebates and things like that)

I personally have 6 at my home (Active)

I think you will just need to explain to either the retailer or DirecTV, that you are aware that you won't get the others for "free".


----------



## davenap (Dec 30, 2005)

It's hard to believe that they don't like to sell more than one. I have 4 R10's (DirecTiVo) and 1 R15 (DirecTv DVR). If I remember right, I originally purchased 2 R10's and then bought the remainder 1 at a time. Don't understand that policy.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

I thought d* was "lease only" now


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

DirecTV does agree when you truely purchase a reciever from a retail location not involved in their leasing scheme, it is yours. I would be very specific and make sure they are not activated as leased when service is started though.

Our local Wal*art _still_ sells DirecTiVos (R10s). Spoke with the manager and he indicates once it is gone, they are no longer shipping any DirecTV equipment at all (at least that is what he says).


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

morgantown said:


> DirecTV does agree when you truely purchase a reciever from a retail location not involved in their leasing scheme, it is yours. I would be very specific and make sure they are not activated as leased when service is started though.
> 
> Our local Wal*art _still_ sells DirecTiVos (R10s). Spoke with the manager and he indicates once it is gone, they are no longer shipping any DirecTV equipment at all (at least that is what he says).


I wouldn't actually doubt him, Walmart is VERY hard to deal with in the supplier side of things. You give them what they want at what they want to pay and you do it how they say or they won't deal with you.


----------



## danpedraza (Sep 16, 2004)

So whats a reasonable price for the extra dvrs. I can get from expert sattelite one free and then the second for 99 dollars. They said they are not allowed to sell more than 2. So where do i go for the other 2 and how much should i pay? 99 dollars 150 dollars? each receiver.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

you can walk into most any retail store that has DirecTV equipment and pick them up for $99


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

morgantown said:


> DirecTV does agree when you truely purchase a reciever from a retail location not involved in their leasing scheme, it is yours. I would be very specific and make sure they are not activated as leased when service is started though.
> 
> Our local Wal*art _still_ sells DirecTiVos (R10s). Spoke with the manager and he indicates once it is gone, they are no longer shipping any DirecTV equipment at all (at least that is what he says).


We had a brand new Walmart open last week and they have alot of H20's and R15's in stock. Sure they could have recieved these before the March 1 leasing started but I have a hard time understanding if this is true why they would even stock them in a new store if they know that they will not sell them once the current stock is gone.

Added note to this I check with our old Walmart who had been out of D* recievers for about 2 weeks and an employee told me they had just gotten a new shipment in but they had not been put out on the floor yet but would be doing so this evening that if I wanted on they could go to the back and get one for me.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Check e-bay or others selling used ones, at least you can upgrade them and you own them.


----------



## danpedraza (Sep 16, 2004)

What about after i get the 2 dvrs installed along with 2 standard dtv recievers i call dtv say 1 month later. Will they sell me 2 additional dvrs for 99 dollars each?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Most likely... Yes.

So long as there is no rebate involved in that $99 amount... should not be a problem


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Mavrick said:


> We had a brand new Walmart open last week and they have alot of H20's and R15's in stock. Sure they could have recieved these before the March 1 leasing started but I have a hard time understanding if this is true why they would even stock them in a new store if they know that they will not sell them once the current stock is gone.
> 
> Added note to this I check with our old Walmart who had been out of D* recievers for about 2 weeks and an employee told me they had just gotten a new shipment in but they had not been put out on the floor yet but would be doing so this evening that if I wanted on they could go to the back and get one for me.


Different store -- different answer. Does not suprise me. It also would not suprise me if I walked into the same Wal*art in August and they did have more DirecTV equipment. Do not this particular store had no R15's or H20's FWIW, only a couple of R10's. The Wal*art.com site has not had any DirecTV equipment for quite some time. Like I said before the comment offered was from the store manager -- not an official statement from the Walton clan on letterhead or anything.

Since we also have two more Wal*arts opening later this year, I'm curious as to what they will have. This particular manager is moving over to the new store a couple of miles from my house -- so I'm sure I'll see him again.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

morgantown said:


> Different store -- different answer. Does not suprise me. It also would not suprise me if I walked into the same Wal*art in August and they did have more DirecTV equipment. Do not this particular store had no R15's or H20's FWIW, only a couple of R10's. The Wal*art.com site has not had any DirecTV equipment for quite some time. Like I said before the comment offered was from the store manager -- not an official statement from the Walton clan on letterhead or anything.
> 
> Since we also have two more Wal*arts opening later this year, I'm curious as to what they will have. This particular manager is moving over to the new store a couple of miles from my house -- so I'm sure I'll see him again.


There also is no telling what Walmart has sitting in their warehouses right now. They have a VERY slick inventory system so they know what sells well in what stores and can move it around based on that.


----------



## danpedraza (Sep 16, 2004)

well i got the 2 dvrs installed and 2 standard recivers. The installer arrived late and was getting harassed by his wife while he was there. He did a rush job and put the dvr in the wrong room because he said it was too much work to drill through 2 sheetrock walls. My kid is happy sh has her own dvr but my wife is not. The installer told me the dvr would not work at all in my wifes room with the single cable. I dont think this is true/ Correct me if im wrong. Im thinking of just adding the dvr on the single line and will it work with only single tuner capabilities? And by the way my original reason to get DTV was the yankees. what are they 1-4 now.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes you are correct, one line hooked up means single tuner. Thats how I have it in my bedroom right now until I can get a stacker or someone to run th second line for me.


----------



## danpedraza (Sep 16, 2004)

What is a stacker and how much is it?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

danpedraza said:


> well i got the 2 dvrs installed and 2 standard recivers. The installer arrived late and was getting harassed by his wife while he was there. He did a rush job and put the dvr in the wrong room because he said it was too much work to drill through 2 sheetrock walls. My kid is happy sh has her own dvr but my wife is not. The installer told me the dvr would not work at all in my wifes room with the single cable. I dont think this is true/ Correct me if im wrong. Im thinking of just adding the dvr on the single line and will it work with only single tuner capabilities? And by the way my original reason to get DTV was the yankees. what are they 1-4 now.


I would call D* up and complain. Sounds like he just wanted to get home to the wife. You install called for the box to be installed were you want them not were the installer desides. Heck you might be able to get another R15 out of the deal for the installers lack of work ethic. He was able to run the one cable he should have taken the time to do the job correctly and drill the hole for the other line. D* should at least send out another installer to run another line to the correct room and you could always get another R15 in your daughters room later.


----------

